# Proscenium Arch quick question



## JackMVHS (Feb 7, 2009)

Quick question, what is the name given to the piece of scenery or fabric that sometimes covers the edges of the proscenium arch.
It is not permanent, but travels with the show, often holds lights, etc.
EXAMPLE from Wicked:



Just wondering,
~JackMVHS


----------



## rochem (Feb 7, 2009)

The picture isn't working for me so it's somewhat difficult to guess what you're describing. But are you talking about the large towers that stand just downstage of the proscenium, to the left and right of the playing area? They are usually covered with fabric and often contain speakers and lighting instruments. Is this what you're talking about?


----------



## JackMVHS (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes, the two towers on the sides with speakers and lights.


----------



## icewolf08 (Feb 7, 2009)

Your image is also not working for me. However, it ultimately depends on what you mean. I think you are probably talking about a show portal. A portal is generally a way to make the "picture frame" of a proscenium relate more to the show and draw the audience in more. Some are just static scenery, some are built to be used by actors with platforms or windows, and such.


----------



## rochem (Feb 7, 2009)

Hmm.. I'm not sure if there's any official name for them. Whenever I put a boom downstage of the proscenium, I call it Pros(cenium) Boom L (or R). On light plots for touring shows, I've seen it called Pros Boom L/R, Portal Boom L(R), and similar non-specific names. Anyone want to step in with a more accurate title?


----------



## JackMVHS (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you, that was the word I was looking for "portal"!!!

Has anyone seen this in community theatre or high school theatre?


----------



## icewolf08 (Feb 7, 2009)

It all depends on if the shop has the budget to build one and if the designer and director want one.


----------



## Erwin (Feb 8, 2009)

False Proscenium?


----------



## Van (Feb 8, 2009)

I believe you could refer to this piece as a "False Pro" or a "Portal". Typically a Portal refers to a cut drop immediately upstage of the proscenium. A False Pro is typically a more decorative type of portal that usually cuts down the size of the Proscenium. It is also usually intended to mimic an architectual peice rather than to be a scenic peice, sometimes however it peforms both functions. An example would be in the case of ...... Hmmmm Let's see, how about a production of Assassins where you want a carnival or circus feeling. you mightmake a false pro that has an old time theatre look to it perhaps even installing chase lights or carnival light around the perimeter. 

Yes I've seen both Portals and false pros used in Community, High School, College and Profesional productions.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 8, 2009)

JackMVHS said:


> Yes, the two towers on the sides with speakers and lights.


Not sure if there is a specific name, other than "Proscenium Towers" or "DS Towers". They're usually more utilitarian than decorative, providing a place for ground-stacked PA, as well as DS sidelight, in a place where neither would exist otherwise. If they can assist in the scenic treatment, all the better, but I've seen many where the DS side is all black and meant to be unobstrusive.

In order to be a false proscenium or portal would require a header, and rigging points DS of the proscenium are usually lacking.

[JackMVHS--the best way to include a photo is to host it on an external site, like flicker, photobucket, picasa, etc., and link to it by wrapping "


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 8, 2009)

Just adding a couple more terms to complete this discussion. 

A Teaser is a wide but short curtain (I've also seen fabric covered wood) hung up high behind the proscenium and in front of the Grand Drape. The Teaser looks like a valance. However it can be raised and lowered to change the overall trim height of the stage. 

A torm (tormentor) is long narrow curtain (or fabric covered piece of wood). It is hung between the Proscenium and the Grand Drape and slides toward center to shrink the overall width of the stage.

Also see this Wiki Entry on Curtains.


----------



## TheLightmaster (Jan 28, 2010)

gafftaper said:


> Just adding a couple more terms to complete this discussion.
> 
> A Teaser is a wide but short curtain (I've also seen fabric covered wood) hung up high behind the proscenium and in front of the Grand Drape. The Teaser looks like a valance. However it can be raised and lowered to change the overall trim height of the stage.
> 
> ...


In my community theatre, we call the side 'coves' (More like little windows.) tormentors. They are located under the FOH. Is this also correct?


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2010)

Yea, I've definitely seen it in High School theatre, for our most recent production, Into the Woods, we covered the SL side of the Proscenium with a giant tower, and the SR side with an enormous tree... it was AWESOME.


----------

